

A new addition to CES this year Physics defying tech - matti3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/08/auroratek-tried-to-pitch-us-a-gadget-that-breaks-the-laws-of-physics-at-ces/

======
eip
According to the second law of thermodynamics the entropy of an isolated
system never decreases; such a system will spontaneously evolve toward
thermodynamic equilibrium, the configuration with maximum entropy. Systems
that are not isolated may decrease in entropy.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropy)

An isolated system obeys the conservation law that its total energy–mass stays
constant.

Because of the requirement of enclosure, and the near ubiquity of gravity,
strictly and ideally isolated systems do not actually occur in experiments or
in nature. They are thus hypothetical concepts only.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isolated_system](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isolated_system)

------
matti3
As member of my local makerspace there is never a shortage of people coming
through with their snake oil perpetual motion machines.... And they all sound
like this guy.

